# Hi from Yorkshire!



## Groovemaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Been drinking supermarket ground coffee in my french press for a while and decided to buy an aeropress and Hario mini mill to switch to quality beans. Looking for guides on both and local roasters too!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! (You can drink nice coffee in a French press too!)


----------



## Groovemaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey! Yeah I'v been happy with it for a while but I was looking for something a bit cleaner texture wise which I now get from my aeropress/filter.

If that makes sense


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Makes total sense! I just think some people discount them as "not cool enough" but I've had my thoughts on them revolutionised from following some of the ideas here.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Groovemaster. Try these local roasters:

https://www.northstarroast.com/

http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/

https://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/all

http://www.cielouk.com/ (lovely city centre cafe. Buy a bag of beans & get a free coffee too)

There are forum discounts for some of the above too. You may have to search as I can't remember what they are!

Good luck............


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

also get some http://www.darkwoodscoffee.co.uk/ action going. great guys in huddersfield/slaithwaite


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

There's also Rountons Coffee:

http://www.rountoncoffee.co.uk/


----------

